# How to extend a shed roof on the back of a house



## jar546 (Jun 17, 2011)

You have to be a good framer.  40psf ground snow load applies.


----------



## codeworks (Jun 17, 2011)

looks like something I'd see in Vermont. No residential codes here (except in ONE city) too bad .


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2011)

> 40psf ground snow load applies.


Better factor in snow drifting loads on that one too


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 17, 2011)

deleted

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang, can't see it.....grrr. friggen city filters. Will check it out tomorrow at home.


----------



## High Desert (Jun 17, 2011)

"but the lumber yard wanted $3.50 for another 2x4 so I just toenailed it"


----------



## pwood (Jun 17, 2011)

if it is 40# ground snow why worry about the roof?


----------



## High Desert (Jun 17, 2011)

How many different types of siding do they have on that house, anyway? And is that a shed under the roof?


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 17, 2011)

Girder looks a little overspanned (2x6's?), The ridge is not wide enough for the rafters bearing against it. Are they going to use connectors for the rafter to girder connections? Still, I don't understand the abrasive posts towards the carpenters. This job is does not appear completed, particularly as concerns posts and connections.

It looks like a work in progress to me.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree JS, There's more to be done.

How about the missing birds mouths cuts?

I wonder what that dark material that is sandwiched between the 2X6's?

Bill


----------



## codeworks (Jun 17, 2011)

It could be the painted factory edge of OSB, .......or something else


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 17, 2011)

Hard to say for sure, but in looks like the factory edge of two layers of osb . . . intending for the new beam to match the width of the existing beam.

I favor the bird's mouth cuts, but believe a Simpson tie is available for this connection without the birdsmouth being required.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 17, 2011)

He thinks he is done except for trim and 1 post placement.


----------

